
Chinny Run: Raisin Chase the Microgame - wuliwong
https://editor.p5js.org/leighann_derck/full/InOUctuCK
======
wuliwong
My friend made this game and I really liked it. It's simple but she has a cool
write-up about how she made it. She actually took video of their chinchilla
and somehow converted it to the images used in the game.

[https://astra.design/chinny-run-raisin-chase](https://astra.design/chinny-
run-raisin-chase)

